# ASME BPVC?



## denver1000 PE (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello - just wondering if this may be needed in the exam, specifically in the MD depth session?


----------



## kfrazie1 (Jul 19, 2015)

No, you wouldn't have time to look anything up anyway.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

